# warranty



## parrealty (Aug 26, 2011)

Any recommendations on extended warranties?
Any positive experiences would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Triple E (Aug 27, 2011)

Re: warranty

Good Sam is the only one I have experience with.  They have done me right but be sure you understand the contract before buying in.


----------

